# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  17η Ετήσια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση-HamFest 2009 της ΕΕΡ.

## sv1her

17η Ετήσια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση-HamFest 2009 της ΕΕΡ.

Αγαπητοί φίλοι του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου της Αθήνας

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 23 και 24 Μαΐου 2009 η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών διοργανώνει για 17η χρονιά τη Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση - Hamfest 2009, η οποία έχει πλέον καθιερωθεί και προσελκύει εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες και μη από όλη την Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο.

Και φέτος η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (ΕΕΡ) επέλεξε να πραγματοποιήσει ην εκδήλωση αυτή σ' έναν από τους ομορφότερους, πρωτοποριακούς πολιτιστικούς & εκθεσιακούς χώρους της Αθήνας και συγκεκριμένα στο:

Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ - Ίδρυμα Μείζονος Ελληνισμού
*Κτίριο 56, Είσοδος Γ.*
οδός Ελληνικού Κόσμου (πρώην Πολυκράτους, πίσω απο τη Πειραιώς 254), 
17778 Ταύρος.

(Η είσοδος Γ από όπου θα μπαίνουμε στο χώρο του HamFest, είναι στην οδό Ελληνικού Κόσμου (πρώην Πολυκράτους), κάθετη της Πειραιώς. Ο χώρος βρίσκεται πίσω από την Ανωτάτη Σχολή Καλών Τεχνών & πίσω από τη Πειραιώς 254 και τη "ΘΟΛΟ")

Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών αλλά και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας.
Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», που απευθύνεται σε συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ' όλη την Ελλάδα.

Η είσοδος στην εκδήλωση θα είναι δωρεάν.

*Ώρες λειτουργίας*
Σάββατο 12:00 - 20:00
Κυριακή 09:00 - 16:00

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε τις ιστοσελίδες της Ε.Ε.Ρ. http://www.raag.org

Τρόπος πρόσβασης / Συγκοινωνία:
Με τα λεωφορεία:
049 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ
914 ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ ΛΑΧΑΝΑΓΟΡΑ - ΠΑΛ. ΚΟΚΚΙΝΙΑ
Η στάση ονομάζεται "ΥΦΑΝΤΗΡΙΑ"
και είναι η κοντινότερη στάση στην οδό ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ (πρώην Πολυκράτους), μόλις 10 μέτρα.

Ηλεκτρικός: ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ
Στάση Καλλιθέα. Βγαίνουμε απο το σταθμό απο την απέναντι πλευρά απο τη Καλλιθέα .
Κατευθυνόμαστε προς Πειραιά παράληλα με τις γραμμές. Ο δεύτερος δρόμος στα δεξιά μας είναι η οδός Ύδρας.
Στρίβουμε δεξιά στην οδό 'Υδρας και όλο ευθεία μας βγάζει ακριβώς στη κεντρική είσοδο του Ελληνικού Κόσμου
-
Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών
Γραφεία: Αχιλλέως 60, Αθήνα 104 35
Ταχυδρομική Διεύθυνση: Τ.Θ. 3564, Τ.Κ. 10210 Αθήνα
Τηλ. 210 5226516
Φαξ 210 5226505
http://www.raag.org
Email: [email protected]

----------


## socrates

Για να μην ανοίγω ξεχωριστό thread όπως ανακοινώσαμε και στην αρχική σελίδα του site, για τρίτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά, το AWMN θα συμμετέχει στο event με δικό του stand, δίνοντας αφορμή για δημιουργική συνάντηση με την ευρύτερη μικροκυματική κοινότητα.

Προσκαλούμε επομένως όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου της Αθήνας αλλά και μέλη από όλα τα Ασύρματα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα της Ελλάδας να μας τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους. Είναι μια ευκαιρία να συναντηθούμε ξανά με τον κόσμο των ραδιοερασιτεχνών, να ανταλλάξουμε εμπειρίες και ιδέες για τα δίκτυα μας και να παρουσιάσουμε την δική μας προσέγγιση με καινούριο εξοπλισμό και υπηρεσίες του δικτύου.


Για τα διαδικαστικά ισχύουν ότι και πέρσι αφού θα ήμαστε και φέτος στο ίδιο σημείο....

*Περίπτερο (stand)*:
Ο χώρος του "περιπτέρου" μας είναι υπερυψωμένος για να κοιτάμε "αφυψηλού" όλo το fest.
Για τη διαμόρφωσή του θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τραπέζια, banners, nagios κλπ που ήδη έχουμε στην έδρα.
Η μεταφορά και η τοποθέτηση του υλικού θα γίνει την Παρασκευή 22 Μαΐου και το Πρωί του Σαββάτου 23 (έως τις 12 το μεσημέρι).

ΔΕΝ θα τοποθετηθεί projector γιατί ο φωτισμός δεν το επιτρέπει όμως μπορούμε να εστιάσουμε στην παρουσίαση ενός τυπικού κόμβου client και ενός entry-level backbone και πως αυτά υλοποιούνται. (Ελπίζω να έχουμε συγκεντρώσει υλικό προς επίδειξη, οπότε ότι έχετε διαθέσιμο bullet, 433AH, feeders κλπ καλό είναι να το φέρετε κατά το στήσιμο).

Φυσικά θα έχουμε φυλλάδια και μπλουζάκια AWMN (δεν έχουν μείνει πολλά οπότε όποιος προλάβει) καθώς επίσης μια έκπληξη για τα μέλη.

*Κόμβος*:
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=15194
Για τις ανάγκες της παρουσίασης του awmn θα στηθεί κόμβος (#15194) στην ταράτσα γειτονικού κτιρίου. 
Το υλικό διατίθεται όλο από τον εξοπλισμό που διαθέτει ο σύλλογος. Υπάρχει διάθεση να στηθεί επιπλέον interface με χρέη freespot (καμιά sector / panel για 2,4 κανείς?).

Ο κόμβος χρειάζεται link σε Α το οποίο αναγκαστικά θα είναι μακρυνούτσικο καθώς η θέα δεν ευνοεί για συνδέσεις με περιοχές Ταύρου, Μοσχάτου, Καλλιθέας. Πέρσι η σύνδεση είχε επιτευχθεί χάρη σε interface που διέθεσε ο Philip, (ο οποίος καλό είναι και φέτος να είναι stand by), αλλα μπορεί να παίξει και με άλλους κόμβους (geosid ακούς :: .

Η θέα από την ταράτσα μέτρια. Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται ότι είναι εξασφαλισμένη η πρόσβαση και αρκετά μέτρα καλώδιο θα μας βοηθήσουν να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας αξιοπρεπώς. Θα χρειαστούμε όμως κάποιο μέσο για να μεταφέρουμε κάποιον σχετικά ογκώδη εξοπλισμό (κεραίες - τρισωλήνιο). 

Το υποψήφιο σημείο στη ταράτσα κοιτάζει άνετα τις περιοχές Νεάπολης Νίκαιας, Κορυδαλλού, Περιστέρι (ψηλές περιοχές όπως η Κηπούπολη), πετρούπολη και γενικότερα τα υψηλά σημεία της Δυτικής Αττικής. Δυστυχώς η θέα προς αθήνα περιορίζεται στα άνω Πετράλωνα. Προς Καλιθέα και γειτονικές περιοχές μάλλον δεν βλέπει τίποτε καθώς η περιοχή είναι ομοιόμορφα κτισμένη, επίπεδη και η ταράτσα μας χαμηλή.... Πιθανόν υπάρχει οπτική σε ορεινά σημέια Νοτιοανατολικών προαστίων

*Κάλεσμα για βοήθεια:*
- όσοι νομίζετε ότι βλέπετε το σημείο από τις παραπάνω περιοχές στρέψτε πιάτο ώστε να πραγματοποιηθεί link και αναφέρετε εδώ.
- μεταφορά υλικού. Η μεταφορά και τα στησίματα θα ξεκινήσουν από την Παρασκευή 22 Μαΐου το μεσημέρι.
Σημαντικό! Χρειαζόμαστε μεταφορικό μέσο για τα πράγματα (επαγγελματικό φορτηγάκι)που να διατίθεται το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής και το απόγευμα-βράδυ της Κυριακής)
Χρειαζόμαστε χέρια στοιβαρά και κυρίως πολλά!
- στήσιμο κόμβου - link : το υλικό το έχουμε αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να το στήσει. Χέρια πολλά.
- υλικό: ότι πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλό να δείξουμε στον κόσμο που θα μας βομβαρδίζει με τις ερωτήσεις του...... 


Ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά τον *sv1her* ο οποίος κάθε φορά διευκολύνει τη συμμετοχή μας με κάθε τρόπο.

----------


## JB172

Θα φέρω το 2.4 panel 18 db που είχα φέρει και πέρυσι για το AP εντός του κτιρίου.

----------


## Philip

Υπάρχει και φέτος διαθέσιμο iface.

Όποτε το χρειαστείτε στείλτε μου PM

*---Philip---*

----------


## geosid

και το δικο μου το πιατο ειναι γυρισμενο απο τη κυριακη στο χωρο της εκθεσης στη συχνοτητα 5700 , για οποιαδηποτε ρυθμιση σε θεματα μικροτικ εχει ACCESS Ο ΚΛΑΡΑΜΠΕΛ

----------


## nikpanGR

Αυτοκίνητο μεγαλου κυβισμου bmw 3200 παλαια στη διαθεση σας.pm me...μαζι η χωρις τον οδηγο οτι γουσταρετε (Λόγω εκδίωξης απο τον συλλογο μιλάω)χαχαχαχα

----------


## commando

καλα περιμενε στο ακουστικο σου...  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

Πάμε λοιπόν.

Όποιος επιθυμεί να βοηθήσει ας διαβάσει την checklist και ας δει που μπορεί να προσφέρει
Μην ξεχάσετε να μου στείλετε με pm τα τηλέφωνά σας. 

*Κόμβος :*
Ιστός (Πυργίσκος) : Σύλλογος (βρίσκεται στον B52)
Ρουτερόνι : Σύλλογος 
Καλώδια rf μικρού μήκους ntype male	: Σύλλογος
μπόλικο utp καλώδιο : Σύλλογος
Κεραία για 5Ghz κατά προτίμηση Grid	: ?
Σκοινί για την στήριξη του πυργίσκου	: JB172
(δυστυχώς δεν υπαρχει αλλος τρόπος να 
στερεωθεί ο πύργος εκεί)
link : Philip ή geosid
*
Περίπτερο:* 
2-3 τραπέζια και μερικές καρέκλες : Σύλλογος (Β52)
eth switch : Σύλλογος
AP : Σύλλογος
panelaki για AP : JB172
πολύπριζα : Σύλλογος
μπαλαντέζες : Σύλλογος
PC+οθόνη+πληκτρολόγιο κλπ για λόγους επίδειξης Χ2
ipcam για streaming : ?
μπροσούρες awmn : Σύλλογος

*υλικό προς επίδειξη:*
*ένας κόμβος δικτύου*
ταρατσο-ρούτερ : Σύλλογος
καλωδιο : Σύλλογος
πιατο : done
αλλες κεραίες
feeders : Σύλλογος
grid : ?

Συνawmnίτης θα φέρει RouterStation με μία CM9 και καλώδιο RF μικρού μήκους και panel 2,4 GHz για χρήση στο εσωτερικό ασύρματο δίκτυο της έκθεσης ή ως εκθέματα για
τους ενδιαφερόμενους επισκέπτες

*Μεταφορές-Μετακομίσεις:*
Θα χρειαστεί :
η μεταφορά κάποιων μεγάλων αντικειμένων από τον B52 πριν την Παρασκευή (Περιστέρι-Κορυδαλλός)
η μεταφορά όλων των πραγμάτων την Παρασκευή το απογευματάκι (Κορυδαλλός - Πειραιώς)
η μεταφορά κατά την αποχώρηση από την εκδήλωση (Πειραιώς - Κορυδαλλός)

*Παρουσία:*
Το awmn είναι οι άνθρώποί του! Κομβούχοι, clients και λοιποί συγγενείς δεν είμαστε επισκέπτες του περιπτέρου αλλά "εκθέτες". Όποιοι μπορούν να διαθέσουν καποιες ώρες στην εκδήλωση ας ενημερώσουν. Οποιος έχει καποια ιδέα-υπηρεσία-υλικό που πρεπει να παρουσιαστεί-στηθεί στην εκδήλωση ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## JB172

Σχοινί για την στήριξη του πύργου θα φέρω εγώ.

----------


## petzi

βασίζομαι στα στοιβαρά σου μπράτσα (μετάφραση: θα λοιώσεις στο κουβάλημα)  ::

----------


## JB172

> βασίζομαι στα στοιβαρά σου μπράτσα (μετάφραση: θα λοιώσεις στο κουβάλημα)


Δεν περίμενα τίποτα λιγότερο από εσένα.  ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα.
Απο πέρσι είχα συζητήσει να παραμείνει το UTP καλώδιο απο τη διπλανή ταράτσα μέχρι τη σκηνή στο περίπτερο σας.
Μου επιβεβαίωνουν ότι το καλώδιο αυτό υπάρχει ακόμα εκεί. Το πολύ - πολύ να αλλάξετε τα βύσματα (ακροδέκτες) αν δεν μας τα έχουν αντικαταστήσει μέχρι τότε.
Πάντως για καλό και για κάθε κακό πάρτε το UTP καλώδιο μαζί σας.  ::  

Ελάτε όλοι. Σας περιμένουμε

----------


## petzi

Το περισσότερο υλικό έχει συγκεντρωθεί.
Χρειάζονται χέρια για την μεταφορά - στήσιμο την παρασκευή.
Παρακαλούνται όσοι διατίθενται να στείλουν PMs με τηλέφωνο

----------


## yorgos

Παρασκευή μπορεί να περάσω να βάλω ένα χεράκι

----------


## socrates

18:30 σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μαζευτούμε για το στήσιμο ταράτσας και εσωτερικού χώρου (κουβάλημα εξοπλισμού κλπ).

Όποιος πιστός ας προσέλθει, θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Η πλαϊνή είσοδος θα είναι ανοιχτή αφού θα στήνουν από νωρίς και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## geosid

> 18:30 σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μαζευτούμε για το στήσιμο ταράτσας και εσωτερικού χώρου (κουβάλημα εξοπλισμού κλπ).
> 
> Όποιος πιστός ας προσέλθει, θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Η πλαϊνή είσοδος θα είναι ανοιχτή αφού θα στήνουν από νωρίς και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


Εγω θα ειμαι σπιτι  ::  οταν τελειωσετε και εισαστε ετοιμοι για λινκ πειτε του προεδρου να με παρει τηλεφωνο ( δεν κανει να με περνει οποιος και οποιος )  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> 18:30 σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μαζευτούμε για το στήσιμο ταράτσας και εσωτερικού χώρου (κουβάλημα εξοπλισμού κλπ).
> 
> Όποιος πιστός ας προσέλθει, θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Η πλαϊνή είσοδος θα είναι ανοιχτή αφού θα στήνουν από νωρίς και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


που θα είστε και μέχρι τι ώρα; τι ακριβώς χρειάζεστε;

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> 18:30 σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μαζευτούμε για το στήσιμο ταράτσας και εσωτερικού χώρου (κουβάλημα εξοπλισμού κλπ).
> 
> Όποιος πιστός ας προσέλθει, θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Η πλαϊνή είσοδος θα είναι ανοιχτή αφού θα στήνουν από νωρίς και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
> 
> 
> που θα είστε και μέχρι τι ώρα; τι ακριβώς χρειάζεστε;


θα ειναι στην εκθεση και χρειαζοντε χερια  ::  Αντρικα και στιβαρα μπρατσα για ολες τις δουλειες .

----------


## acoul

> θα ειναι στην εκθεση και χρειαζοντε χερια  Αντρικα και στιβαρα μπρατσα για ολες τις δουλειες .


δύσκολα τα πράγματα τότε ... οι περισσότεροι εδώ είμαστε του πληκτρολογίου και του κλικ ...

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> θα ειναι στην εκθεση και χρειαζοντε χερια  Αντρικα και στιβαρα μπρατσα για ολες τις δουλειες .
> 
> 
> δύσκολα τα πράγματα τότε ... οι περισσότεροι εδώ είμαστε του πληκτρολογίου και του κλικ ...


Δεν τα λες ολα ....

Και για σουβλακια κανουμε  ::

----------


## acoul

κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή ...

----------


## yorgos

> 18:30 σήμερα το απόγευμα θα μαζευτούμε για το στήσιμο ταράτσας και εσωτερικού χώρου (κουβάλημα εξοπλισμού κλπ).
> 
> Όποιος πιστός ας προσέλθει, θέλουμε χέρια και συμμετοχή. Η πλαϊνή είσοδος θα είναι ανοιχτή αφού θα στήνουν από νωρίς και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.



Δεν ήξερα την ώρα και πέρασα μετά το σχόλασμα από την σχολή μου, 17:30 περίπου. Δεν πέτυχα κανέναν δικό μας αλλά στην κύρια είσοδο(ταράτσα) είδα ένα Powerstation με μία τεράστια omni. Μου έκανε εντύπωση, σκέφτηκα μήπως ήταν δικό μας και κάποιος είχε περάσει νωρίτερα και το έβαλε αλλά εμείς δεν παίζουμε με τέτοια. Είπα ένα "Γειά" στον sv1her και έφυγα. Ο χώρος ήταν άδειος, 3 άτομα είχε όλα κι όλα.

Μέχρι τι ώρα θα είστε εκεί?

----------


## klarabel

Σήμερα στήθηκε ο κόμβος στο Hamfest , με την βοήθεια των Petzi, Fengi, JB172, Mivec, 7bpm, Socrates, Dazyraby και του υποφαινόμενου.
Μερικά στιγμιότυπα απο την μηχανή του Γιώργου Οσίποφ απο την ένωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

----------


## klarabel

και από την προετοιμασία των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών......

----------


## JB172

Το link βγήκε με τον κόμβο geosid.
Routing & internet ready.  ::  
Υπάρχει κάλυψη στον χώρο της έκθεσης από εσωτερικό AP.

----------


## sv1her

> ...
> αλλά στην κύρια είσοδο(ταράτσα) είδα ένα Powerstation με μία τεράστια omni. Μου έκανε εντύπωση, 
> ...


 ::  Χε χε  :: 
Όταν ξαναέρθεις, έλα να με βρεις να σου εξηγήσω.

----------


## socrates

Επίσημη Ώρα Έναρξης 12:00

Όμως θα είμαστε αρκετά πιο νωρίς για τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις (voip, camera) και στήσιμο.
Ειδικά ο Περικλής (petzi) θα είναι από τις 9+ οπότε θα βρείτε σίγουρα κάποιον από εμάς.

Από μια γρήγορη κλεφτή ματιά είδα να τοποθετούνται stands με φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελς, τρισωλήνια πυργάκια κλπ.

Εμείς βέβαια θα έχουμε τις δικές μας α(n)ησυχίες και θέματα για να συζητήσουμε.  :: 
Φυσικά δεχόμαστε αιτήσεις για νέα μέλη, θα διαθέτουμε feeders, μπλουζάκια καπελάκια κλπ.

----------


## geosid

> Επίσημη Ώρα Έναρξης 12:00
> 
> Όμως θα είμαστε αρκετά πιο νωρίς για τις τελευταίες ρυθμίσεις (voip, camera) και στήσιμο.
> Ειδικά ο Περικλής (petzi) θα είναι από τις 9+ οπότε θα βρείτε σίγουρα κάποιον από εμάς.
> 
> Από μια γρήγορη κλεφτή ματιά είδα να τοποθετούνται stands με φωτοβολταϊκά πάνελς, τρισωλήνια πυργάκια κλπ.
> 
> Εμείς βέβαια θα έχουμε τις δικές μας α(n)ησυχίες και θέματα για να συζητήσουμε. 
> Φυσικά δεχόμαστε αιτήσεις για νέα μέλη, θα διαθέτουμε feeders, μπλουζάκια καπελάκια κλπ.


κατσε να ανοιξει το ματι μου καλα καλα και θα περασω μια βολτα απο εκει ...

----------


## petzi

Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε!
Για τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία καλέστε voip 33905

----------


## geosid

> Ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε!


πλενω το .... αμαξι και ερχομαι  ::  βαλε τιποτα τυροπιτες να τσιμπισουμε θα ερθω νηστικος  ::

----------


## petzi

Φέρε πίτσες  ::

----------


## petzi

Μία άποψη από το χώρο μπορείτε να δείτε στο stream
http://10.72.239.140:8080
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι αντέχει πολλούς clients
για τσεκάρετε και πείτε....

----------


## zabounis

jet παίζει !

----------


## geosid

opoios erthi hamfest na ferei kafe mazi tou ....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

διωχτε τον acoul απο την καμερα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## acoul

> διωχτε τον acoul απο την καμερα ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε


fixed

----------


## 7bpm

Οποιος θελει να μιλησει με τα παιδια στο Hamfest μπορει να καλεσει στο 33905 ή στο 33907  ::

----------


## acoul

κλείσαμε με πίτσα FAN. ευχαριστούμε τον gFAN για το κέρασμα. στην έκθεση πέρασα και ένα φρέσκο openwrt στο RouterStation και όλα πήγαν καλά. το default του είναι squashfs που δεν μου αρέσει οπότε το επόμενο βήμα είναι να το γυρίσω σε jffs ... όρεξη, υπομονή και επιμονή να έχουμε ...  ::

----------


## sv1her

Φωτογραφίες δεν βλέπω και ανησυχώ ...

----------


## petzi

Καλημέρα από τον Ταύρο!
videostream: ανοίξτε τον player σας στο http://10.72.239.140:8080
η μουσική που ακούγεται είναι relay από shoutcast του nettraptor
voip: 33905

----------


## fengi1

Eφτιαξες καφε ?
Βγαλε το μιξερακι απο την μπριζα και βαλε την ΙΡ καμερα παλι  ::  

http://10.72.239.161:8081/ ή 8082 δε θυμαμαι.
Μονο με ΙΕ λογω activex plygin.

----------


## socrates

http://10.72.239.161:8082/ είναι κανονικά και θέλει οπωσδήποτε active-x plugin στον browser  ::

----------


## geosid

κουμπαρε θα πας hamfest??

----------


## commando

Θα ειμαστε σε καμια ωρα εκει με Neuro.  :: (Ps το φορουμ εχασε την ωρα παλι)

----------


## fengi1

εχω δεν φτανω


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                      router.fengi1.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    2 |   31 |    0 |
|                            10.34.68.228 -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    5 |   32 |    0 |
|                            10.42.90.254 -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |    9 |   32 |    0 |
|                            10.42.90.250 -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |   10 |   32 |   15 |
|                 gw-pontikos.geosid.awmn -    0 |   15 |   15 |    0 |   10 |   32 |    0 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   80 |   15 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   67 |   15 |    5 |   16 |   44 |   79 |   62 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   94 |   15 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   94 |   15 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   80 |   15 |    3 |   16 |   57 |  125 |  125 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   31 |  125 |  281 |  281 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   60 |   15 |    6 |   16 |   88 |  218 |  218 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   62 |  114 |  218 |  218 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   74 |   15 |    4 |   63 |   86 |  157 |  157 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   16 |   26 |   47 |   16 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |   55 |   79 |   79 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   16 |   36 |   62 |   16 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   46 |   51 |   62 |   47 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |   46 |   62 |   31 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   15 |   62 |  109 |   62 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   62 |   93 |  125 |  125 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |   85 |  140 |  140 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   94 |   15 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   62 |   86 |  110 |  110 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |   46 |   62 |   62 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   94 |   15 |    1 |  141 |  141 |  141 |  141 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   94 |   15 |    1 |  125 |  125 |  125 |  125 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   94 |   15 |    1 |   47 |   47 |   47 |   47 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   87 |   15 |    2 |  141 |  148 |  156 |  156 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   74 |   15 |    4 |   63 |  117 |  250 |   79 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |  125 |  219 |   31 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   87 |   15 |    2 |   31 |   78 |  125 |   31 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   62 |   98 |  125 |   62 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   93 |   14 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   93 |   14 |    1 |   93 |   93 |   93 |   93 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   75 |   12 |    3 |   62 |  109 |  188 |   78 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   92 |   12 |    1 |   63 |   63 |   63 |   63 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   92 |   12 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   67 |   12 |    4 |   93 |  152 |  188 |  188 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   84 |   12 |    2 |  125 |  187 |  250 |  125 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   91 |   11 |    1 |  250 |  250 |  250 |  250 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |   11 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   80 |   10 |    2 |   78 |  117 |  157 |   78 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   10 |    2 |   62 |   62 |   63 |   63 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   78 |    9 |    2 |   78 |  195 |  313 |   78 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   89 |    9 |    1 |  281 |  281 |  281 |  281 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   89 |    9 |    1 |  140 |  140 |  140 |  140 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   63 |    8 |    3 |   63 |  104 |  141 |   63 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   86 |    7 |    1 |  141 |  141 |  141 |  141 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.17.127.102 -   84 |    6 |    1 |  125 |  125 |  125 |  125 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   84 |    6 |    1 |   62 |   62 |   62 |   62 |
|                   No response from host -  100 |    5 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

----------


## fengi1

καλα κρασια...
καποιο route εχει μεινει εκει ;



```
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   80 |   15 |    3 |    0 |    5 |   15 |    0 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   67 |   15 |    5 |   16 |   44 |   79 |   62 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   94 |   15 |    1 |   15 |   15 |   15 |   15 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   94 |   15 |    1 |   31 |   31 |   31 |   31 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   80 |   15 |    3 |   16 |   57 |  125 |  125 |
|                            10.72.239.93 -   80 |   15 |    3 |   31 |  125 |  281 |  281 |
|                   gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn -   60 |   15 |    6 |   16 |   88 |  218 |  218 |
```

----------


## yorgos

```
tracepath 10.72.239.161
 1:  traveller.local (10.26.154.2)                          0.185ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.26.154.1 (10.26.154.1)                              3.319ms 
 1:  10.26.154.1 (10.26.154.1)                              0.786ms 
 2:  10.35.169.241 (10.35.169.241)                          4.059ms 
 3:  10.35.161.233 (10.35.161.233)                        115.366ms 
 4:  10.21.127.131 (10.21.127.131)                          9.869ms 
 5:  10.19.180.226 (10.19.180.226)                        919.530ms 
 6:  10.19.180.237 (10.19.180.237)                         17.553ms 
 7:  10.17.127.102 (10.17.127.102)                        927.980ms asymm 10 
 8:  10.72.239.93 (10.72.239.93)                          772.466ms asymm 11 
 9:  no reply
 9:  10.72.239.93 (10.72.239.93)                          2059.185ms !H
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```



```
tracepath 10.72.239.161
 1:  yorgos_desk.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.2)                  0.239ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.570ms 
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.542ms 
 2:  10.35.169.241 (10.35.169.241)                         54.358ms 
 3:  10.35.161.233 (10.35.161.233)                          3.293ms 
 4:  gw-trackman.panoramix.awmn (10.21.127.131)             5.085ms 
 5:  gw-panoramix.7bpm.awmn (10.19.180.226)                 5.720ms 
 6:  gw-7bpm.geosid.awmn (10.19.180.237)                   11.486ms 
 7:  gw-sw1hfq.geosid.awmn (10.17.127.102)                 21.911ms asymm 10 
 8:  10.72.239.93 (10.72.239.93)                           30.060ms asymm 11 
 9:  no reply
 9:  10.72.239.93 (10.72.239.93)                          1020.477ms !H
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## senius

Μπράβο σε όλους, για μία ακόμα φορά.

 ::

----------


## senius

Γνωρίσαμε και νέο κόσμο.
 ::

----------


## senius

Όλα τέλεια και πολύς κόσμος.
Ήμασταν στημένοι και ψηλά..!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

φυγε και λιγο απο τη καμερα να βλεπουμε!!!!

----------


## tritsako

Μπράβο παιδία, πολύ καλά.

----------


## ntrits

> Μπράβο παιδία, πολύ καλά.



+++++++++++

----------


## socrates

Δεν πρόλαβα τον senius, alexa και sv1bds που βλέπω στις φωτογραφίες. Ξέρουν ότι την Κυριακή έρχεται πολύ περισσότερος κόσμος (όχι ότι το Σάββατο δεν είχε). Είναι λογικό αν αναλογιστούμε ότι η Κυριακή στην ουσία είναι μισή μέρα αφού με το που τελειώνει η καθιερωμένη λαχειοφόρο αρχίζουν τα μαζέματα. Το τελευταίο tip περισσότερο για τους αργοπορημένους μας  :: 

Πράγματι φέτος όπως και άλλες χρονιές είχε αρκετό κόσμο το event και φέτος δεν παραπονέθηκε ο Περικλής (petzi) για χέρια βοήθειας, αφού ήρθαν αρκετοί και με διάθεση να βοηθήσουν.

Highlights...
- Η καλύτερη συμμετοχή όσον αφορά τον κόσμο από όσα hamfest έχουμε συμμετάσχει μέχρι σήμερα.
- Ασύρματο link και φέτος με καλώδιο UTP να μας περιμένει από πέρσι!
- Δύο Access Point να προσφέρουν σύνδεση στο δίκτυο μας σε ψηλές συχνότητες γιατί χαμηλά δεν έπαιζε λόγω μη wifi παρεμβολών.
- Δύο voip-ό-φωνα για τηλέφωνα από και προς το δίκτυο αλλά και από έξω σε μας!
- Δύο κάμερες ή μία web και η άλλη IP
- Αρκετά πραγματάκια να δείξουμε και να πούμε
- Ο υπερτυχερός της λαχειοφόρου ήταν ο......  ::  

...προσθέστε τα δικά σας  :: 

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά όλους όσους μας βοήθησαν ώστε να έχουμε ακόμα μια επιτυχημένη παρουσία στην συγκεκριμένη εκδήλωση.

----------


## dazyraby

εγώ θέλω βιντεάκια by Petzi !!!

----------


## klarabel

Πρίν λίγες ώρες εκλεισε και το Hamfest 2009. Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και στους διοργανωτές (aka sv1her - Σωτήρης), για την παραχώρηση του χώρου στο AWMN, όπως επίσης και σε όσους τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους την διοργάνωση.

Ιδιαίτερα και προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω τον Μάριο (Mivec), που προσφέρθηκε για την μεταφορά ενός μεγάλου όγκου του εξοπλισμού μας, τρισωλήνιος, πιάτα, πάγκοι, καρέκλες κλπ με δικό του μέσο όπως και τους Petzi. Socrates, 7bpm, JB172, dazyraby, Badge, fengi1, Neuro, John Fistikis και αρκετούς άλλους που δεν θυμάμαι τωρα για το στήσιμο του εξοπλισμού και στην συνέχεια το μάζεμά τους. 

Ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω και τον Geosid που μας βοήθησε στο λίνκ με το Hamfest, και τον fengi1 που διάλεξε τους λαχνούς μου χτές ( ξέρει αυτός !!).
Νάμαστε καλά και του χρόνου.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> Πρίν λίγες ώρες εκλεισε και το Hamfest 2009. Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και στους διοργανωτές (aka sv1her - Σωτήρης), για την παραχώρηση του χώρου στο AWMN, όπως επίσης και σε όσους τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους την διοργάνωση.
> 
> Ιδιαίτερα και προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω τον Μάριο (Mivec), που προσφέρθηκε για την μεταφορά ενός μεγάλου όγκου του εξοπλισμού μας, τρισωλήνιος, πιάτα, πάγκοι, καρέκλες κλπ με δικό του μέσο όπως και τους Petzi. Socrates, 7bpm, JB172, Badge, Fengi, Neuro, John Fistikis και αρκετούς άλλους που δεν θυμάμαι τωρα για το στήσιμο του εξοπλισμού και στην συνέχεια το μάζεμά τους. 
> 
> Ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω και τον Geosid που μας βοήθησε στο λίνκ με το Hamfest, και τον fengi που διάλεξε τους λαχνούς μου χτές ( ξέρει αυτός !!).
> Νάμαστε καλά και του χρόνου.


++++++

----------


## geosid

και εγω θελω να σας ευχαριστησω που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ενα οικολογικο λινκ  ::   ::

----------


## petzi

> εγώ θέλω βιντεάκια by Petzi !!!


Δώσε μου μερικές μέρες... κατι έχω στο μυαλό μου....  ::   ::   ::  

Ωραία περάσαμε πάντως!
Πάντα τέτοια....

----------


## JB172

> και εγω θελω να σας ευχαριστησω που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ενα οικολογικο λινκ


Ετοιμες και οι ρυθμίσεις και στους 2 routers σου.
All are back to previous stage.  :: 

Και του χρόνου.  ::

----------


## sv1her

Η 17η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική συνάντηση - HAMFEST 2009 της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών τελείωσε πριν μερικές ώρες.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, ευχαριστεί όλους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, εμπόρους, Συλλόγους, την Γενική Γραμματεία Πολιτικής Προστασίας, τους εφόρους των επιτροπών, όλους όσους μας βοήθησαν ανιδιοτελώς, αλλά και όλους εσάς ραδιοερασιτέχνες η μη, που σαν επισκέπτες από όλη την Ελλάδα, δώσατε το παρόν στην 17η Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση. Τα καλά σας λόγια και σχόλια είναι εκείνα που μας δίνουνε την δύναμη να πηγαίνουμε μπροστά και να σηκώνουμε τον πήχη πάντα πιο ψηλά από κάθε άλλο! 
73

πηγή: www.raag.org

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> και εγω θελω να σας ευχαριστησω που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ενα οικολογικο λινκ  
> 
> 
> Ετοιμες και οι ρυθμίσεις και στους 2 routers σου.
> All are back to previous stage. 
> 
> Και του χρόνου.


toy χρονου πρεπει να κρατησουμε το spirosco εντος αττικης για να μπορεσουμε να σεταρουμε το λινκ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## romias

Συγχαρητήρια για την διοργάνωση και σε όσους συνέβαλαν στην βρομοδουλειά,στήσιμο κλπ.
Προσωπικά,κατά την επισκεψή μου,χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα που συνάντησα παλιούς και γνώρισα καινούργιους φίλους.
Ειχα δε την ευκαιρία να επεξεργαστώ και ενα “μπι κου τι”.

Και του χρόνου.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> ...


Το routing μια χαρά είχε σεταριστεί με την quagga στους 2 routers σου. Το 2.9.51 της έκθεσης έκανε τα παλαβά του με το mikrotik routing που έχει.  :: 

Eτοιμάσου να μάθεις και τα configuration στους routers σου.  ::

----------


## fengi1

> - Ο υπερτυχερός της λαχειοφόρου ήταν ο......  
> 
> ...προσθέστε τα δικά σας


Ποιος εκοψε του 10 λαχνους ανακατωμενα απο τα 3 μπλοκακια δε ξερεις ομως ....  ::  
εδωσε 10 ευρω και πηρε δωρο των 1500.
Και στην Κοπη Τη Πιτα πηρε το καλο το Lexmark
Του ειπα να παμε μαζι να παρουμε λαχεια αλλα να πληρωσει εκεινος.
Πρεπει να τα εχει φτιαξει με παπα.

----------


## sv1her

> ...
> εδωσε 10 ευρω και πηρε δωρο των 1500.
> ...


Χαλάλι του το δώρο αν και σκέφτηκα να ... το κρατήσω εγω ... και ας με κυνηγάει να το πάρει.

----------


## klarabel

> ........Πρεπει να τα εχει φτιαξει με παπα.


Ποιό παπά βρέ ; Νά' ναι καλά ....η θεία η Γκουμούτσενα που φέρνει τύχη, αλλά και για να σου πώ την αλήθεια μοιάζει και λίγο με παπά. Συγκεκριμένα με τον παπα-Αχιλλέα στην ενορία μας αν εξαιρέσουμε το μουστάκι.
Ο παπα-Αχιλλέας δεν έχει μουστάκι ....η θεία έχει !!!  ::

----------


## JB172

Φάρδος  ::

----------


## dazyraby

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geosid
> 
> και εγω θελω να σας ευχαριστησω που μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να βγαλω ενα οικολογικο λινκ  
> 
> 
> Ετοιμες και οι ρυθμίσεις και στους 2 routers σου.
> All are back to previous stage. 
> 
> Και του χρόνου.


Δεν κάνεις τιποτα και εκεί ???
Κανένα ospf ? κάτι ρε παιδί μου να μην βαζανίζεται το παιδί κάθε φορά που βγάζει λίνκ ..(βγαζεί και πολλά παναθεμά τον  ::   ::  ) κυρίως όμως οικολογικά ...  ::   ::

----------


## JB172

Να μάθει να φτιάχνει τα settings θα είναι η καλύτερη και πιο οικολογική λύση.  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ........Πρεπει να τα εχει φτιαξει με παπα.
> 
> 
> Ποιό παπά βρέ ; Νά' ναι καλά ....η θεία η Γκουμούτσενα που φέρνει τύχη, αλλά και για να σου πώ την αλήθεια μοιάζει και λίγο με παπά. Συγκεκριμένα με τον παπα-Αχιλλέα στην ενορία μας αν εξαιρέσουμε το μουστάκι.
> Ο παπα-Αχιλλέας δεν έχει μουστάκι ....η θεία έχει !!!


Χαχαχχα εγω θα σου ελεγα να προσεχεις πως κουνας τα οπισθια σου την αλλη φορα που θα κατσεις σε καρεκλα !!! Μπορει να χασουμε την καρεκλα !!!  ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από klarabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


Για να επαναφέρουμέ την τάξη .... απλά την επόμενη φορά ο Κώστας θα εορτάσει την ονομαστική του εορτή μαζί με τον .... συνονόματο του και μπαμπά της Ντόρας ... εκει να δείς πώς θα του πάει μετά η χρονιά .... Full με την όπισθέν  ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

Τι να σας πω, εγώ βλέπω προσπάθεια από sv1xxx να μας πάρουν τον πρόεδρο του ΔΣ. Με κλήρωση μαϊμού δώσανε το μηχάνημα, να τον κολλήσουν στα βραχέα και να τον χάσουμε.  ::

----------

